# Western Suburbante on Jeep Cherokee XJ



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Howdy all,
after deciding a dedicated plow vehicle that sat 9 mos rusting was too much for 3-4 driveways I came up with a solution. Picked up a 1999 Cherokee which serves as my DD (daily driver), and found this 6' 8" Western Suburbanite plow used for $800, off of a Jeep Wrangler TJ.

I had to modify the Wrangler mount to bolt up to the Cherokee, but worked out well. I included the Sway bar mounts (see tabs welded 90* to the upright pieces), 3 steering box bolts, 3 bumper bolts on each side, and 5/8" sleeved hole in the "frame".

The plow is nice and light, Cherokee suspension compresses only half way to the bump stops.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Paint drying:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Very cool. I always wanted to do that to my XJ but never got around to it


----------



## rofoth6 (Aug 24, 2008)

Isn't a 99 jeep a unibody? If it is what di you do to modify the frame?
I have a Grand Cherokee ( 96 ) that I would like to put aplow on for Driveways.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

rofoth6;836197 said:


> Isn't a 99 jeep a unibody? If it is what di you do to modify the frame?
> I have a Grand Cherokee ( 96 ) that I would like to put aplow on for Driveways.


1984-2001 Cherokee's (XJ) are uni-body's. Western, Meyer, and Fisher all make plow mounts for the XJ. Here is Western's, I basically copied that and added support from the sway-bar. The flat plates I welded to the Wrangler mount distribute the weight/torque to existing threaded holes in the frame (15 bolts in total where the factory Western one only uses 8) http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/13319_010187.pdf

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...che-XJ-MJ_W0QQitemZ190276008052QQcmdZViewItem

No major plow maker produced mounts for the 1993-1998 Grand Cherokee (ZJ), but anything can be made.

BTW, the Suburbanite has mounts available for the newest Grand Cherokee and Liberty, but no Cherokee, which is why I fabbed the mount instead of buying a vehicle-specific one.

Why are these so expensive new? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/West...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3a52f1a7e9


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks great and hope it works well for you this winter


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

You got a great deal on that plow.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks everyone. 

Added this today:


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

How do you think those rubber springs are going to work at -20F? Never seen that before.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Mister Plow;837038 said:


> How do you think those rubber springs are going to work at -20F? Never seen that before.


Good question. :redbounce First time I have seen it too. And why are there two on one side?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Mister Plow;837038 said:


> How do you think those rubber springs are going to work at -20F? Never seen that before.


They have been out for about 5 years now and I haven't heard of anyone having problems with them breaking or anything.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Stik208;837453 said:


> They have been out for about 5 years now and I haven't heard of anyone having problems with them breaking or anything.


Good to hear, thanks.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Isnt that the same as a fisher homesteader except that the blade is full trip?


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

abbe;837524 said:


> Isnt that the same as a fisher homesteader except that the blade is full trip?


It is exactly the same as the Fisher Homesteader, even has the same part numbers. Fisher and Western are both owned by Douglas Dynamics, makes sense they re-badge something like this.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey you did a great job on that. Don't those plows sell for around $3800?? Looks brand new for $800. Sounds like you did pretty good on the deal.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

abbe;837524 said:


> Isnt that the same as a fisher homesteader except that the blade is full trip?


Same thing except red and different stickers.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

G.M.Landscaping;837723 said:


> Hey you did a great job on that. Don't those plows sell for around $3800?? Looks brand new for $800. Sounds like you did pretty good on the deal.


Thanks

I couldn't believe how expensive they are advertised for new. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/West...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3a52f1a7e9 IIRC someone got a new one here for $2,600.

It does look nearly brand new, previous owner said it was barely used, then he sold Jeep and kept plow, sat for couple years in his garage, I only had to replace the seal kit in one of the angle pistons for $10 and changed the fluid. 



Stik208;837976 said:


> Same thing except red and different stickers.


And color!


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

Stik208;837976 said:


> Same thing except red and different stickers.


and western's have a full moldboard trip, fisher's have the trip edge


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice fab job there Hub! Welcome to PS! Have a good winter!



foxriderdrew93;838331 said:


> and western's have a full moldboard trip, fisher's have the trip edge


Correct, with the exception of the Homesteader/Suburbanite. They are identical except for the color and stickers.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

This is what I said 3 posts north.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

foxriderdrew93;838331 said:


> and western's have a full moldboard trip, fisher's have the trip edge


Nearly all Fishers do, but not this one.

Run your mouse over lower right picture "Trip Action"
http://www.homesteaderplows.com/features.asp


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hubjeep;838375 said:


> Nearly all Fishers do, but not this one.
> 
> Run your mouse over lower right picture "Trip Action"
> http://www.homesteaderplows.com/features.asp


my bad i forgot about the homesteader


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

I would love to have that jeep!!


----------



## plowman491 (May 17, 2010)

does the western bracket work for all years of western plows?


----------



## turnerdlt (Nov 30, 2010)

sweet jeep ,where did that front bumper come from? looks great I think I will put in a trans temp gauge to after the jeep earns it! I am afraid that any more upgrades are going to have to come from money made by jeep.First thing I will do is fix the el-squanto with some springs,shocks or air bags or a combo 2 out of 3---springs and air bags i am thinking but air shocks not out of the running yet.I would really dig a rustys 3 inch lift and some bags or shocks.What did you do with yours ? I am running stock now dont bottom out but .....I also have the select track for full time 4 WD real nice.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

plowman491;1042833 said:


> does the western bracket work for all years of western plows?


No, it looks lighter than other Westerns I have seen.



turnerdlt;1551268 said:


> sweet jeep ,where did that front bumper come from? looks great I think I will put in a trans temp gauge to after the jeep earns it! I am afraid that any more upgrades are going to have to come from money made by jeep.First thing I will do is fix the el-squanto with some springs,shocks or air bags or a combo 2 out of 3---springs and air bags i am thinking but air shocks not out of the running yet.I would really dig a rustys 3 inch lift and some bags or shocks.What did you do with yours ? I am running stock now dont bottom out but .....I also have the select track for full time 4 WD real nice.


Here is the bumper. When I got the XJ the front bumper was damaged, wanted a replacement without the plastic pieces, but looked fairly stockish.
http://www.quadratec.com/products/7...oglemerchant&gclid=CLXC17_4wLQCFQyk4AodLAUAsw

My plow is very light... only 230 pounds, even when I had stock springs they were fine. I now have 2" OME (Old Man Emu) springs all around and stock size tires (wanted to keep stock tires), actual lift is about 1.5" or so, but I basically just wanted new springs since my rears were sagging.

I would suggest air shocks, that way the Jeep will ride nicely when you deflate them after removing plow.


----------



## tc-plowsite (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow - just the info I was looking for!

A couple quick follow up questions:
What light wiring harness did you use - the TJ wiring harness? Any particular year? (I don't know if Western had different harnesses for different year TJ's)

Any pics of the mount once bolted in to the frame and bumper? It looks like the extra plates fit right inside the plates from the TJ plow mount bracket - was it really that perfect a fit or were any shims needed when actually bolting it on?

Awesome post!

TC


----------

